# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Best filament for Hyrel?

## Luv2Fight

I'm seriously considering a Hyrel printer.  What are your guys recommendations on Filament?  

Is there a certain brand you recommend?

----------


## Davo

Hi, Luv2Fight. Overall, we have had the best results with filament (ABS, PLA) from SainSmart.com.

-Davo

----------


## Luv2Fight

Would you not recommend using a cheaper filament?

----------


## Davo

We find that the better quality filament gives better results, regardless of the filament cost. Costs vary with quality, quantity and shipping.

Generally, the better quality filament providers charge more.

If I am making prototypes, perhaps my concern is cost more than quality: I would select lower cost material in this case.

If I am making production parts for resale, perhaps my concern is quality more than cost: I would select higher quality material in this case.

We also find that keeping your filament dry and printing in a dry (and filtered/ventilated) area can help with output quality.

----------


## ferdinandcook

I consider HIPS filament in UK for it is manufactured from high-impact polystyrene. It comes with a heavy-duty plastic reel plus the vacuum sealed that keeps it moistured. I know this is top most recommended filament suited as a support material like Limonene.

----------


## frederick78

Davo brings up some excellent points.  If you are looking to test out your designs, then stock up on the cheapest stuff you can find.  It's good to use for those prints you don't want to keep.  However, you will notice a nice difference with the better filament.  Stay away from the ultra cheap Chinese stuff.

----------

